# Personal Taxes for Expats



## mmok2k8 (Nov 8, 2008)

what are the tax rates in Egypt on a salary of around 150K USD per year.
I am in negotiations with a Bank in Egypt for a position there. any help will be appretiated.

Regards,

mmok


----------



## onefoothere_onefootthere (May 10, 2009)

7.5% on a salary of 30,000USD


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

onefoothere_onefootthere said:


> 7.5% on a salary of 30,000USD


Is that the only tax you pay?


----------

